# OP cielings KD walls



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Just wondering if it would be best to hit the ceilings fist , let them tack up them come back and spray walls.. or just hit them both at the same time? 
This is kinda backwards to the way I am used to texturing.. method wise.. Usually it is KD ceilings and OP walls.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Spray both out at the same time.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

We always did them separately, walls first, let dry completely, mask walls and then spray lid. It's a pain in the buttocks, but really the only way to do it right.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

For this project I think I will try spraying both at same time.. after looking at the samples pictures I was given.. the ceiling texture is just a tight splatter pattern that is close to the kncokdown pattern


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Well that's lucky...never works out that way here! Medium knockdown and light orange peel usually....the difference is quite obvious. I've seen some instances where they tried to get away with it all in one shot....pretty ugly. Homeowner probably never noticed it though:blink:


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Slim I still have to be careful..going to test it out on one room first.. may have to use a splatter sheild.. texture is pretty close to the ND pictures I posted on the drywall picture thread Joe Pro started.. yes that is Joe with a big PRO on the end of his name.. deserve it.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Getting close to being ready.. will be able to start this texture this week.. Hopefully tomorrow. Still have not got my motor in for my graco.. and My stator is in shop right now for my rig. Having to borrow a 1250 from supplier. I hope it will hold up on this job. about 80,000 sq ft of board to spray. and to top things off.. I have yet to find any help. everyone I know is busy. I did get a reply from Craigslist . Hopefully these guys will be of some help. All I need is a couple of grunts. One real finisher would be nice to have on hand. but there busy. I may just have to work like I did in the past.. which is ok with me. Anyway.. I got to load up and head out.. will be gone for the rest of the week. So Take Care everyone.. and remember,, The mud goes on your cloths not on the ground. and when someone ask,,,Yes your correct that is Paint!


----------



## wallman (Mar 14, 2011)

*Thought you had a real rig...*



betterdrywall said:


> Getting close to being ready.. will be able to start this texture this week.. Hopefully tomorrow. Still have not got my motor in for my graco.. and My stator is in shop right now for my rig. Having to borrow a 1250 from supplier. I hope it will hold up on this job. about 80,000 sq ft of board to spray. and to top things off.. I have yet to find any help. everyone I know is busy. I did get a reply from Craigslist . Hopefully these guys will be of some help. All I need is a couple of grunts. One real finisher would be nice to have on hand. but there busy. I may just have to work like I did in the past.. which is ok with me. Anyway.. I got to load up and head out.. will be gone for the rest of the week. So Take Care everyone.. and remember,, The mud goes on your cloths not on the ground. and when someone ask,,,Yes your correct that is Paint!


Ha... your shizz broke ? Sounds like your Big Rig is a Real Pig !!!! Just throwin you a stone Back....Tuffy My rig has No Pump, and it don't break!!:thumbup: spray on ohh master of disaster!!! Help from Craiglist ??? what a joke... your the best, you should have peep's at your beck and call:whistling2: Peace out Sweetie!!!


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Oawhhh nasty 



wallman said:


> Ha... your shizz broke ? Sounds like your Big Rig is a Real Pig !!!! Just throwin you a stone Back....Tuffy My rig has No Pump, and it don't break!!:thumbup: spray on ohh master of disaster!!! Help from Craiglist ??? what a joke... your the best, you should have peep's at your beck and call:whistling2: Peace out Sweetie!!!


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Yeah Dipchit is back,, Ok,,, Nothing wrong with my rig at all, stator just froze up from sitting for along time., we do alot of hand texture here. and my rig is running like new. Your POS rig can't spray 30,000 plus board foot of splatter knockdown in 3 hours can it?? and yes i do have my regular help back now. Just spread alittle thin for a short time is all. But hey I am being nice.... care to explain the slobber output of your fantasticly crappy sprayer??


----------



## The_Texture_Guy (Dec 31, 2010)

we usually just mask of the ceilings for something like this. spray out the walls, knockthem down, and then orangepeel the lids. I have never had a problem with anyone compaining about orangepeel on knockdown. you just go back and flatten out the orangepeel.


----------

